# Happy Fathers Day. What did you get?



## jaredrussyl (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Im new to the forums and I got the best fathers day present ever. A new HK P30. I ve been hinting it for about 3 months now. 

What did you guys get for fathers day?


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*Happy Father's Day*

I got phone calls from two of my sons and a visit from #3 son and his wife and son who brought me a lockable handgun safe which I really wanted and which will make my better half much more comfortable with my new obsession.
:smt1099


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I Bought Myself A New Tv For Father's Day.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jaredrussyl said:


> Hi Im new to the forums and I got the best fathers day present ever. A new HK P30. I ve been hinting it for about 3 months now.
> 
> What did you guys get for fathers day?


Congrats on the P30! I've got one myself and love it. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

WalMart gift card, which is the same thing as saying "box of ammo" in my household. :smt023

I believe my son even volunteered to accompany me to the range, to help make sure the ammo functions as it should. What a nice guy... :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Still owed the household funds $150 for my XD9SC. I got to "write off" $100 of it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The left half of a XD45 Tactical... One week early...

She loves me!

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> The left half of a XD45 Tactical... One week early...
> 
> She loves me!
> 
> JW


Guns come in left and right halves now? :smt017


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A nice brunch (mmmmm, mimosas), a book on Thomas Jefferson's wines, a very cool casual blazer and a matching shirt.

I pretty much have all the guns and gun stuff I need, and quite honestly I prefer the above to some gun gadget, anyway.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A very nice card and a six pack of Budweiser.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I got a box of Livesavers with an American Flag on the front. My granddaughter loves lifesavers.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

a great day at my brothers cabin on the lake, with my wife and kids, my brother and sister-in-law, nephew and neice, and mom and dad. 
Oh and a shirt.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

I got to attend my father's funeral a few days before.

I've had happier Father's days. I doubt I'll ever enjoy another one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

teknoid said:


> I got to attend my father's funeral a few days before.
> 
> I've had happier Father's days. I doubt I'll ever enjoy another one.


Sorry for your lose but try to remember all he gave to you and honor the memory of him.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

teknoid said:


> I got to attend my father's funeral a few days before.
> 
> I've had happier Father's days. I doubt I'll ever enjoy another one.


I'm sorry to hear that.

My dad died on my birthday last year. Cake and candles don't do it for me anymore.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

To return to a more light-hearted response, I got a used Sig P6 from my wife. I posted a pic over at the Sig area of the forum, but photobucket made me change my password and now I can't remember what I changed it to.... awaiting their email with the reminder.

My sons got me a talking card of the scene from Caddy Shack where Rondey is in the golf course pro shop buying orange golf balls and naked lady tees............


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

falshman70 said:


> My sons got me a talking card of the scene from Caddy Shack where Rondey is in the golf course pro shop buying orange golf balls and naked lady tees............


Oh, this is the worst-looking hat I ever saw. What, when you buy a hat like this I bet you get a free bowl of soup, huh? Oh, it looks good on you though. :mrgreen:


----------

